# Issue with External Hard Drive-Just Blinking



## bappida69 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi,

I have an external drive that was working fine till today(Simple Tech 250 GB USB Drive). I had to restart the hard drive and now my computer does not recognize it any more. I have tried different USB ports...even tried with my lap top, but it is not recognized. I could not find this under my computer>device manager>

As expected, I have lots of stuff in my hard drive and it would be a nightmare to think about losing all that When I switch on the hard drive, there is a solid red light and a blinking blue light. Is there any way to correct this?? And more importantly, if the hard drive is a goner, any reasonable ways to recover the data??

Thanks in anticipation!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, I suspect you'll have to remove the physical drive from the USB enclosure and connect it to a desktop machine as a secondary drive as the next step.

It's quite possible the USB enclosure has died, which is actually more common than the drive dying. If so, all the data is still there. If you connect it directly and can't access the drive, then we'll have to discuss recovery options.


----------



## bappida69 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the response. Not sure how to do the removal of physical drive and connect it. Also, my basic PC configuration is pretty old. So not sure if I can directly connect it as a secondary drive. I am running Win 2000 XP on one drive and the configuration is 700 MhZ with 256 MB ram. Is this an issue??

Also, are there any recovery options??



JohnWill said:


> First off, I suspect you'll have to remove the physical drive from the USB enclosure and connect it to a desktop machine as a secondary drive as the next step.
> 
> It's quite possible the USB enclosure has died, which is actually more common than the drive dying. If so, all the data is still there. If you connect it directly and can't access the drive, then we'll have to discuss recovery options.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You may indeed have issues with that configuration. You need to remove it from the USB case, since it's quite possible the drive is fine. We won't know that until it's tested individually.


----------

